# How did you start?



## Diego117 (Aug 4, 2008)

To all the musicians.

When you first started to play music, did you start with learning theory or did you start learning how to play *insert musical instrument*? Or was it a mix of both? 

Before I started taking lessons (guitar and piano), I could read music to an extent. I was taught a couple of scales here and there and that these group of notes make a chord. That's about it. I didn't learn much theory when I took lessons. I was taught *how* to play the guitar and piano. 

Throughout the years as I fiddled around I came up with stuff that somehow sounded good. But I didn't know why. 

It wasn't 'til I got a subscription to Guitar One (Now Guitar World) when I started learning some Theory. It would has lessons explaining exactly why things worked the way they did. I discovered the circle of fifths and fourths, modes, intervals, and what not. And because of that I have a better understanding of how music works and it has made me a better guitarist and pianist.

So, what's your story?


----------



## virus (Aug 4, 2008)

Never started. I was born this way  . Why am I sad? because I'm constantly mocked and exiled for doing what comes naturally. I've been to countless forums and I'm always an outcast. I like music without borders and I've felt it should always be that way.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

I just picked up a bass guitar and started playing and thought "Damn, this instrument kicks ass"

Improvisation ftw.. I can't read music, nor am I interested in the history



virus said:


> Never started. I was born this way  . Why am I sad? because I'm constantly mocked and exiled for doing what comes naturally. I've been to countless forums and I'm always an outcast. I like music without borders and I've felt it should always be that way.



What do you play?


----------



## virus (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> What do you play?



Primarily guitar, but I can practically pick up any instrument and in minutes figure it out.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 4, 2008)

well i dont know am i an musican or not
i somehow like singing gets the stress out
and yet i was born in an musican family


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

virus said:


> Primarily guitar, but I can practically pick up any instrument and in minutes figure it out.



Fun skill to have, eh?

People hate you massively for it..


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 4, 2008)

I first started with guitar lessons, but I didn't have the interest back then.

Then my stepdad ran over my guitar ('twas but a Squier Strat). Then I wanted to play again, with more interest, and got my friend to sell me his for 22 bucks LOL

Played with that for a good year and a half, and just bought a BC Rich Bronze Warlock. So basically, I'm selflearned, seeing as most of the learning I did was on my own, or something.

/lifestory


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 4, 2008)

Guess I'll be a bit 'out there'...I started trumpet in 6th grade, ended in 12th grade, I did it to escape PE  Not that I was fat, but the teacher was a guy, that wore short shorts....and was 79 years old. *shudders* I never had lessons, I am musically inclined, and picked it up very easily, quite quickly, and by the time I finished playing; I was first chair of a high school marching/orchestra band. 

Today though, I'm practicing the drums (Mapex VX limited)
I'm not very good, and I don't like using my toms, I'm good at double bass drumming =D...but I think overall I'm fairly simple (even though I'm not taking lessons, and I practically just started using them).


----------



## Aden (Aug 4, 2008)

Took piano lessons for 6 or 7 years when I was younger, so I have that under my belt. Then I just picked up my brother's guitar one day (he's since quit playing) and thought it was a lot of fun. Been playing a lot of it ever since.


----------



## TakeWalker (Aug 4, 2008)

I sang Mitch Miller songs in the car with my dad when I was a kid (like, 5). I grew up with oldies and John Denver and always sang along. (And before you get the wrong idea, I'm 27, these were all before my time.) I spent my life singing for fun; I honestly never got serious about singing until a year or so ago when I took lessons for six months (my money ran out). I formed a band in college that never actually met. Now, I just kind of sit around and play Rock Band and stuff.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 5, 2008)

I've been singing since I was old enough to speak. No lie.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Aug 10, 2008)

I started learning on tuba. The only theory I got was "this is a quarter note," "this is an F" etc. Several years later I took theory and then had to take it college since I was partially a music major.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 10, 2008)

Started On Trombone, it was fun for the 3 years of junior high, but I was more interested in the Keys and Strings.  Guitar for high school, and now Violin and Keys.  Planning on going to college for Music, but I always had a great drive to do it.  I always wanted to play saxophone, harmonica and, oddly enough, drums.  Never got around to it, plus I need the cash!


----------



## Nylak (Aug 10, 2008)

Was forced to learn to play the violin in my school district when I was little.  Eventually switched to cello, from there to contrebass, and then to bass guitar.  I didn't take a real theory class until college, I just focused solely on the playing of the instruments (and, of course, simply reading music).  X'D

I've never been musically inclined, though.  I love it, but I just don't have a natural talent.  I'm more visually inclined.  D:


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 12, 2008)

i learned theory while i learned to play the euphonium, then i switched to oboe, then trumpet, then euphonium again, then french horn, then tuba and ive stuck there playing valved trombone on the side.  so a little of both, it came naturally to me.


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 12, 2008)

Orion928 said:


> i learned theory while i learned to play the euphonium, then i switched to oboe, then trumpet, then euphonium again, then french horn, then tuba and ive stuck there playing valved trombone on the side.  so a little of both, it came naturally to me.



Quite the musical History you have generated, I do have a question though...

Do you prefer a brass sound over a woodwind sound?


----------



## Horrorshow (Aug 12, 2008)

Band, 6th - 8th grade, then quit because the vast majority of people/band directors were gigantic douche bags. Thankfully I stayed in long enough to be able to read music, but nothing for music theory, unfortunately. I think it was around 7th grade that I picked up a guitar, then took lessons for a little while, but stopped due to me not wanting to pratice (lawd.)

So I've had my guitar since then, but having been playing for that long. Just off and on with practicing, writing, and all that good stuff. It wasn't 'til last year that I got into making chiptune though, and that's been going pretty good so far. :]

Sure do wish I could find some guitar lessons now though. D:


----------



## demonwerewolf110 (Aug 23, 2008)

virus said:


> Primarily guitar, but I can practically pick up any instrument and in minutes figure it out.



I'm the same way. It's awesome when I walk into a friends house and see (for example purposes) their oboe and I pick it up and play MetallicA or something. lmao


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 23, 2008)

I learned to read tabs, then air bassed to some tabs, then picked up a real bass to try and was successful at playing. So then I borrowed one and learned how to play songs via tab. Never learned proper theory, though I'd like to. All I know right now is what notes are where, along with all the major scales. I have perfect chromatic pitch. You can give me any note and I'll play/hum it. But like I said... I still don't really know any proper theory.

I also like to fiddle around with guitar, piano and drums. I used to sing all the time when I had the house to myself, but ever since my stepdad because unemployed last november, I haven't had time to sing in forever. I'm told I have a great voice, I just lack the confidence.

Anyway, since I've only been in the musician world for a year and 2/3s, I still class myself as a beginner. I reckon I'll end up learning some decent theory at some point.


----------



## mammagamma (Aug 23, 2008)

Nylak said:


> *Was forced to learn to play the violin*



I immediately thought of this XD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUpggXGHYjk&feature=user


----------



## bozzles (Aug 27, 2008)

Took piano lessons when I was, like, four... got an acoustic guitar for Christmas at... 10 or so?... Took three music theory classes in high school.


----------



## Bryantacious (Sep 2, 2008)

I play guitar, I started out on my mom's classical acoustic. She taught me how to read tableture instead of sheet music, and how to finger pick.

Then I went and bought an electric guitar, my first was a Squire Strat and I taught myself how to play with a pick.

Now I play a Diamond Series Schecter Tempest Custom in a progressive metal/hardcore band. 

I am also learning to build guitars, I am currently building a Paul Reed Smith with EMG 81/85 pick ups, tremolo bridge, and a glossy translucent black stain finish. I cant decide whether I want gold hardware or blue (custom iodized, cant be store bought). And I would def have blue strings if it was the later lol. :grin:


----------



## Takun (Sep 2, 2008)

In 5th grade I started on drums.  Why?  Cause it was the only rock instrument that we had available in our school.  Only....I got stuck on everything BUT drums.  So I quit it and moved to the trombone for 6 years.  Kinda...I wasn't terrible, but wasn't something I loved.  Finally, I got a guitar a year ago and have been playing that.  Still have a long ways to go, but it's fun.


----------



## Icarus (Sep 2, 2008)

When I was four my parents played Fantasia for me.
I used to do the same actions that the conductor would do.
And I've been with music ever since :}


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 2, 2008)

We played recorders in elementary school, and I thought it was the coolest thing ever, so I decided to join the band in middle school.  Played trombone because I found one for cheap at a yard-sale, then eventually switched to bassoon.  I've been in ensembles and bands for 11 years, and I've never learned anything about theory.  Which is hilarious in University band, because the director's always like, "So since this is a harmonic A-minor chord, all the B flat instruments should..." blah blah blah.  I never know what any of that means; I just play how I think would sound nice with the rest of the group.
I've actually never done improvisation.  Always seem to need a piece of music in front of me to play anything nice.  But bassoon is a classical instrument, anyway; it doesn't do well in improv groups, I don't think.  You're supposed to improvise a little with sheet music, anyway; everyone interprets it a little differently.


----------



## Hyashi (Sep 2, 2008)

When I started, I started with the Cello. I could (and almost still can) read sheet music. I picked up the Viola, dropped those. Then in High school I got the Dulcimer, Bass, and Drums. I just play Bass and drums now!

(BTW need drum stuff for cheap!!)


----------

